

Photographer Sues Apple Over the Use of Her Photo to Promote the Retina Display - mtgx
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/10/12/photographer-sues-apple-over-the-use-of-her-photo-to-promote-the-retina-display/

======
relix
Probably more forgetful than malice. I can imagine them having tried 100's of
designs/photographs, all licensed as "comps", to then pick the top 5 and use
those in the ads. The last step should have been "relicense the photographs
for ad use", but apparently this wasn't done. Maybe some intern forgot to file
some papers.

What I find curious is that the photographer's studio is aggressively going
after profits made by Apple. Maybe the studio notified Apple they had the
wrong license, something that I can imagine happens a lot in this world, and
Apple gave them the finger. Or maybe the photographer wants to squeeze the
most out of Apple's honest mistake. Maybe something in between.

------
Cbasedlifeform
Is Apple losing its ethical way these days? I suppose it wasn't perfect under
Jobs of course, but this example plus the unlicensed use of the Swiss clock
design -- at best this is very sloppy.

More cynically, they really hid the way to turn off the advertising tracking
in iOS, as has been reported elsewhere. I can't believe one has to go into
General-->About to find the setting rather than under Privacy! Shameful.

